# What is Prometheus?



## Bowmancrew

I had a Prometheus serology test done that came back positive but only by pattern.  I have no clue what that means.  But between that and my stool results of WBC and occult blood in my stool they called me two weeks ago and told me I have crohns and I need o be seen.  (I do have symptoms just not typical crohn symptoms). So I go for my appt last week where the dr tells me they have a new blood test available that will tell me if I for sure have crohns.  He gave me pentasa samples and told me to start if my blood test ones back positive.  So it was as if this other test did not one available I would be taking meds now and not waiting.  Colonoscopy was clear on July 31 last endo scope was 3-4 yrs ago and that was fine.  I just don't know anything about the Prometheus test or even what the new test is called.  Any help is greatly appreciated.:sign0085:


----------



## Mayflower537

I don't know what test your doctor is talking about that will tell you for sure that you have Crohn's.  But with the serology test that you already had, yes, it looks at the overall pattern.  It tests for seven different antibodies, but it's the pattern of your results that is more important than the actual assay values for each antibody.  Then your pattern is compared statistically to the pattern of people with confirmed Crohn's or UC to come up with the final result.  Some doctors put stock in it, while others do not.   
Somebody on here was talking about another test Prometheus has now that incorporates results from serology, genetic markers, and also inflammation markers.  I wonder if that is the test your doc is talking about.  Even so, I don't see how it could say "for sure" that you had IBD.


----------



## Bowmancrew

Thanks mayflower.  I think that may be the test he has talking about as he did mention something about gene markers.  I have heard a few people say they had a neg Prometheus test when they do have crohns.  But is it common to get a positive and not have it?  My dr is usually good with telling me what things are and was planning on showing me what he meant by pattern but we got side tracked.  He does however give me bloodworm results when abnormal so I have them.  I don't like the waiting.  It is or it isn't either way I wanto get moving on.  Thanks again


----------



## Mayflower537

False positives are less common than false negatives, but it's of course not impossible to get a false positive.  In the absence of visible or pathological evidence of disease in all my other tests, I wasn't diagnosed with IBD although my serology test came back as "pattern consistent with Crohn's disease."  From what I read and talked about with my GI, most docs will not diagnose off of this blood test alone.  Have you had any other positive test results?


----------



## Bowmancrew

I had WBC and occult blood in my stool study. My colonoscopy on July 31 was clear and my endo was 3-4 yrs ago but was fine.


----------



## Bowmancrew

I got the results from the new Prometheus test.  My pattern was positive for cd and uc.  ( never had ulcer that I know of though c-scopes were always good). And I had all for genetic mutated genes.  Thankfully it looks as if it is mild as all myinflammatory markers were normal.  I have started on pentasa.  This might be a test you want to get done since your other was positive.


----------



## Mayflower537

It was positive for both CD _and_ UC?  What did your doctor have to say about that?  So the genetic markers and the serology markers gave the consistent pattern? 

The serology test alone was really expensive so I can only imagine that the extra markers would raise the cost significantly.  To be honest, I am content to trust the results of the scopes for the time being.  Thanks!


----------



## Bowmancrew

I think the serology markers gave the pattern but the genetic markers were either just present or they were mutated.  He was telling me what this level one these letters but I was not really understanding it over the phone. Nth hey usually give me a copy of the results then I can google it and understand more.  I thankfully have really good insurance that covers my tests so far.  So I don't know the cost.  What did your colonoscopy show?  I thought your Prometheus test showed patterns but scoot was fine?


----------



## carolhew

My Prometheus serology 7 test came back negative, but I do have Crohn's. My diagnoses was made by what my GI saw on the colonoscopy, a CT scan and the results of biopsies take during the colonoscopy. Luckily my insurance paid for the test!!!!


----------



## Mayflower537

My colonoscopy, upper endoscopy, and pillcam showed no abnormalities from Crohns, although there was stomach and esophageal inflammation.  Yes, my serology test was positive, but in the absence of other evidence, He would not dx me with IBD.  He did treat me for SIBO.  I was treated with Xifaxan which seems to have almost eliminated my problems. For now, anyway. Hope the pentasa helps you feel better.


----------



## ade77

Prometheus serology 7... is this the name of the test??  i am trying to get it done


----------



## Skycruiser

Prometheus is a laboratory in Southern California that has a proprietary blood test to discriminate between Crohn's and Colitis. They also manufacture the drug Entocort.


----------



## Blue

isn't prometheus that new film?


----------



## Skycruiser

Blue said:


> isn't prometheus that new film?



Unrelated, but yes! :ysmile:


----------



## lookame

The "new" promethius tests for crohns or colitis by patterning it also comes with a workup to see how aggressive your disease is. I had to do a completly new promethius test with the new workup recently


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Don't they have two tests? One to see if you have cd and the other to predict your track in life?


----------



## Keepingfaith

They have a few tests. One is a genetic marker, one is diseases severity(your 'track in life') & the other shows if you are more susceptible to UC or Crohn's. The Prometheus tests are not 100% accurate.

I had one that said I did not have any of the gentic DNA that is associated with Crohn's. Funny thing is, when I got scoped, I had significant inflammation, ulcers & biopsies showed I had severe Crohn's affecting me from mouth to my stomach and then from my terminal ileum to my rectum. Also, my mother has Crohn's Disease. It just goes to show that with IBD, you need the biopsies.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

What's involved in the track test? Is it just a blood test? Does your GI need to order it?


----------



## Keepingfaith

Yes. You get bloodwork done, they send the tests out to California, and then a few weeks later they send the results back to your GI, or whoever ordered the tests.


----------

